# Mein PC vs PS4?



## EAAUSE (26. Mai 2013)

Leute, ich habe mir für seeeeeeeehr viel Geld einen PC zusammengebaut, um der PS4 ein paar Schritte voraus zu sein, da die Hardware des Ding ja eine Technische Meisterleistung sein soll. Jedoch haben in viele Foren immer wieder welche gesagt, dass mein PC mit der PS4 nicht mithalten kann. Da ich nur wenig Wissen über den ganzen Technikkram habe, frage ich euch! Wird mein PC (wird in einigen Tagen ankommen) mit der PS4 mithalten können bzw. auch Spiele in 4K wiedergeben können, sobald HDMI 2.0 auf dem Markt ist und die UHD Games dann auftauchen?

Gehäuse:
NZXT - H2 Tower, black, schallgedämmt

CPU (Prozessor):
AMD Piledriver FX-8350, 8x 4.0GHz

CPU-Übertaktung:
Übertaktung Stufe 1 - Enthusiast

Mainboard:
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z, AMD 990FX

Grafikkarte:
3x NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB, EVGA - 3-SLI

Arbeitsspeicher:
32GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1866 (4x 8GB)

SSD:
512GB Samsung 840 Pro Series

2. SSD:
512GB Samsung 840 Pro Series

Festplatte:
500GB WD Velociraptor

2 Festplatte:
250GB WD Velociraptor

Laufwerk:
ASUS SBW-06D2X-U Blu-Ray Brenner, USB

2 Laufwerk:
LG BH16NS40 Blu-Ray Brenner

Netzteil:
1500W - EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified

Kabel Sleeve:
Kabel Sleeve komplett

Kartenleser:
Multipanel: Kartenleser, USB2.0, USB3.0, eSATA

TV Karte:
DVB-C Kabel Digital HDTV X2 DualTuner CI/PayTV, PCIe LP

Soundkarte:
Creative Sound Blaster ZxR

Wireless LAN:
WLAN integriert (PCIe) 450MBit/s

Gaming Netzwerkkarte:
Bigfoot Networks Killer Xeno Pro, PCIe

Schnittstellenkarten:
SATA3/SAS 4x RAID-Controller, PCIe

HDD Wechselrahmen:
Wechselrahmen für 2x 2,5", inkl. 2x USB 3.0

CPU-Kühler:
Corsair H100i CPU-WaKü

Silent-Gehäuselüfter:
5x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Lüfter

Lüftersteuerung:
NZXT Sentry LX, 5-Kanal, 2x 5,25"

Festplattendämmung:
3x Festplatten-Dämmbox

Premium Gehäusedämmung:
Maßgeschneiderte Dämmung - Big-Tower

Betriebssystem:
Windows 8 Professional, 64 Bit, DE (inkl. Installation!)


----------



## Lukecheater (26. Mai 2013)

Du hast auf jeden Fall zu viel Geld ausgegeben und bist jenseits von 'nem guten Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis. Stärker als eine PS4 ist der schon mMn, aber du hättest echt mehr davon gehabt das Busget auf mehrere Jahre aufzuteilen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Mai 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Du hast auf jeden Fall zu viel Geld ausgegeben und bist jenseits von 'nem guten Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis. Stärker als eine PS4 ist der schon mMn, aber du hättest echt mehr davon gehabt das Busget auf mehrere Jahre aufzuteilen.


 
der hat die kiste doch nicht wirklich gekauft.
der hat sich bei alternate oder sonstwo das zusammengestellt, was sich am performantesten anhört. kein geistig gesunder mensch kauft einen rechner, dessen grafikkarten alleine knapp 3.000 euro kosten.


----------



## Mothman (26. Mai 2013)

> Grafikkarte:
> 3x NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB, EVGA - 3-SLI


Alter Falter! Da kannste 2 davon aus deiner Zusammenstellung nehmen und du wirst immer noch allen anderen weit voraus sein.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Mai 2013)

*facepalm*

3000 Euro für Grafikkarten, die in einem halben Jahr eh fast vollkommen überholt sind


----------



## EAAUSE (26. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir den Rechner auf Mifcom zusammengestellt und auch wirklich nur das beste, so das es einige Jahre auf dem neusten Stand bleibt.



Lukecheater schrieb:


> Du hast auf jeden Fall zu viel Geld ausgegeben und bist jenseits von 'nem guten Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis. Stärker als eine PS4 ist der schon mMn, aber du hättest echt mehr davon gehabt das Busget auf mehrere Jahre aufzuteilen.


 
Ich habe noch immer die Möglichkeit, wenn der Rechner bei mir ankommt (in ca. 7 Werktagen) das Paket zurück zu schicken.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2013)

EAAUSE schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Rechner auf Mifcom zusammengestellt und auch wirklich nur das beste, so das es einige Jahre auf dem neusten Stand bleibt.
> 
> Ich habe noch immer die Möglichkeit, wenn der Rechner bei mir ankommt (in ca. 7 Werktagen) das Paket zurück zu schicken.


 
Es macht aber keinen Sinn, für viele Jahre im Voraus einen Rechner zu kaufen. Wenn du jetzt für 1000 Euro einen Rechner kaufst, dann läuft damit in den nächsten 2 Jahren garantiert alles in hohen bis maximalen Details flüssig. Wenn du dann in 2 bis 3 Jahren nochmal für 500 Euro aufrüstest, dann verlängert sich die Zeit nochmal ca. um den gleichen Zeitraum. Insgesamt hast du dann 1500 statt 3000 bis 4000 Euro ausgegeben und das Endergebnis ist praktisch dasselbe.

So ein System mit 3 Titan Karten macht höchstens dann Sinn, wenn du mit mindestens 3 - 6 Monitoren in Full HD und 3D spielen willst. Wenn du das nicht vorhast und nicht im Geld schwimmst, solltest du das System zurückschicken und dir was anderes für ca. 1000 bis 1200 Euro zusammenstellen lassen. Damit bist du letztendlich garantiert zufriedener als mit einem Ultra-High-End System, das du nicht ansatzweise ausreizen kannst.


----------



## Kreon (26. Mai 2013)

Don't feed the troll. In meinen Augen, möchte hier jemand nur eine Bestätigung wie endgeil sein neues System ist. 
Wer gibt gibt mehrere Tausend Euro für einen Rechner aus und stellt sich hinterher die Frage, ob er mehr Leistung als eine 500 Euro PS4 hat?


----------



## EAAUSE (26. Mai 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Es macht aber keinen Sinn, für viele Jahre im Voraus einen Rechner zu kaufen. Wenn du jetzt für 1000 Euro einen Rechner kaufst, dann läuft damit in den nächsten 2 Jahren garantiert alles in hohen bis maximalen Details flüssig. Wenn du dann in 2 bis 3 Jahren nochmal für 500 Euro aufrüstest, dann verlängert sich die Zeit nochmal ca. um den gleichen Zeitraum. Insgesamt hast du dann 1500 statt 3000 bis 4000 Euro ausgegeben und das Endergebnis ist praktisch dasselbe.
> 
> So ein System mit 3 Titan Karten macht höchstens dann Sinn, wenn du mit mindestens 3 - 6 Monitoren in Full HD und 3D spielen willst. Wenn du das nicht vorhast und nicht im Geld schwimmst, solltest du das System zurückschicken und dir was anderes für ca. 1000 bis 1200 Euro zusammenstellen lassen. Damit bist du letztendlich garantiert zufriedener als mit einem Ultra-High-End System, das du nicht ansatzweise ausreizen kannst.


 
Ich zocke nicht mal mit dem PC, aber ist trotzdem schön zu wissen, dass ich mir jederzeit ein Spiel hohlen kann und es auf Ultra spielen kann. Surfe eigentlich nur im Internet und weil ich durch die häufigen Lags und Abstürze meines alten PCs leid war, habe ich mir jetzt deshalb einen Ultra-High-End System besorgt und zudem noch Vodafone VDSL 50000.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Mai 2013)

EAAUSE schrieb:


> Ich zocke nicht mal mit dem PC, aber ist trotzdem schön zu wissen, dass ich mir jederzeit ein Spiel hohlen kann und es auf Ultra spielen kann. Surfe eigentlich nur im Internet und weil ich durch die häufigen Lags und Abstürze meines alten PCs leid war, habe ich mir jetzt deshalb einen Ultra-High-End System besorgt und zudem noch Vodafone VDSL 50000.


 
Ok, jetzt kann ich dich auch nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Am besten kaufst du dir noch eine riesige Halle, damit du dir sicher sein kannst, dass du dir jederzeit einen Airbus 380 kaufen kannst und für den auch einen Stellplatz hast.

Für den Fall, dass du es doch ernst meinen solltest: Lags und Abstürze haben so gut wie nichts mit der Leistungsfähigkeit der Hardware (vor allem Grafikkarte) zutun, dafür brauchst du lediglich ein stabiles Betriebssystem (nicht total zugemüllt) und eine stabile Internetverbindung.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (26. Mai 2013)

EAAUSE schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe mir für seeeeeeeehr viel Geld einen PC zusammengebaut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAAUSE (26. Mai 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt kann ich dich auch nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Am besten kaufst du dir noch eine riesige Halle, damit du dir sicher sein kannst, dass du dir jederzeit einen Airbus 380 kaufen kannst und für den auch einen Stellplatz hast.
> 
> Für den Fall, dass du es doch ernst meinen solltest: Lags und Abstürze haben so gut wie nichts mit der Leistungsfähigkeit der Hardware (vor allem Grafikkarte) zutun, dafür brauchst du lediglich ein stabiles Betriebssystem (nicht total zugemüllt) und eine stabile Internetverbindung.


 
Wiederhole: Ich zocke nicht mal mit dem PC, aber ist trotzdem schön zu wissen, dass ich mir jederzeit ein Spiel hohlen kann und es auf Ultra spielen kann. Und die VDSL 50000 kostet im Monat nur 35€ und ist die ersten 6 Monate kostenlos.

Und du über mir, was gibt es da zu lachen?


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (26. Mai 2013)

Komm is schon gut du hast mir den Tag versüßt..... zu geil......


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Mai 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> So ein System mit 3 Titan Karten macht höchstens dann Sinn, wenn du mit mindestens 3 - 6 Monitoren in Full HD und 3D spielen willst.


 ...oder man für ILM arbeitet.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn dabei?

Ich hab auch meine fünf Luxusvillen auf jedem Kontinent der Erde, nicht um drin zu wohnen, einfach weil ichs geil find


----------



## Lukecheater (26. Mai 2013)

EAAUSE schrieb:


> Wiederhole: Ich zocke nicht mal mit dem PC, aber ist trotzdem schön zu wissen, dass ich mir jederzeit ein Spiel hohlen kann und es auf Ultra spielen kann. Und die VDSL 50000 kostet im Monat nur 35€ und ist die ersten 6 Monate kostenlos.
> 
> Und du über mir, was gibt es da zu lachen?


 
Hier gibts ziemlich viel zu lachen weil deine Aussage, Zitat:"Ich zocke nicht mal mit dem PC", wirklich den Vogel abschießt und du hier anscheinend nur einfach rumtrollen willst. Sorry für die Wortwahl, aber keiner kann so dumm sein und sich Grafikkarten für 3000€ in den Rechner hauen, ohne diese überhaupt zu benötigen (braucht man so oder so nicht, aber du nun wirklich nicht, falls du kein Troll sein solltest).


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (26. Mai 2013)

und für 3000€ Grakas und dann nen Prozi der sie nicht stemmen kann...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Mai 2013)

Der Thread sicher nur eine Verarsche 
Hoffe ich jedenfalls für den Threadersteller!

Ich hol mir nächste Woche nen Ferrari - und damit fahr ich dann bei uns im Kreisverkehr


----------



## Lunica (30. Mai 2013)

> Wird mein PC (wird in einigen Tagen ankommen) mit der PS4 mithalten können



...vermutlich auch mit der PS5.

Die OP Hardware alleine bringt dir aber nicht viel. Man muss sich  auch mit "Einstellungen" Software/Treiber/OS/Games etc. auskennen.

Vermutlich werden deine Titanen vor sich hin "idlen"  bei dem voreingestellten    Temp Target von 80 Grad.
Die Titan läuft von Haus aus ziemlich beschnitten. Die muss man erst richtig "konfigurieren" sowie übertakten.

Die Titan ist eigentlich eine Karte für die WAKÜ der man noch einen Volt Mod verpasst.
Erst dann geht das Ding ab


----------



## Zinured (30. Mai 2013)

Ich kann nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen xD hahaha
Kauf dir doch einfach ein iPad das wird dir reichen und spielen kannst du auch damit xD


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Mai 2013)

"Was war das? Ein Düsenjäger?" "Nein, EAAUSE fährt gerade seinen Rechner hoch!" 

Der Rechner ist so überdimensioniert...was willst Du damit? Hast du eine Mission auf den Mars vor? Vor allem kannst du dann alleine schon dafür arbeiten gehen, um nur die Stromkosten bezahlen zu können


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der hat die kiste doch nicht wirklich gekauft.
> der hat sich bei alternate oder sonstwo das zusammengestellt, was sich am performantesten anhört. kein geistig gesunder mensch kauft einen rechner, dessen grafikkarten alleine knapp 3.000 euro kosten.


 

xDDd Lachanfall


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Juni 2013)

3 Titan aber einen AMD CPU, die seit leider nun vielen Jahren weit hinter Intel liegen


----------



## Chemenu (11. Juni 2013)

Jetzt hast Du also bald einen super PC und eine High-End SNES mit 1080p Skalierung. Aber du zockst ja leider nicht... 

Achja, hier ist Dein <°)))><


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2013)

Der Freak landet bei mir jetzt auf ignore. Als ich diesen Thread las dachte ich mir "Spacko, aber egal". Nach dem zweiten Thread bei dem ich dachte "Er könnte ja die Wahrheit sagen" war mir nicht bewusst daß es der Autor dieses Theads war. Das läßt den zweiten Thread in einem ganz anderen Licht erblicken.

@EAAUSE
Glückwunsch, so schnell hat es noch niemand auf ignore bei mir geschafft  Hast doch was erreicht hier im forum


----------



## Kreon (11. Juni 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Der Freak landet bei mir jetzt auf ignore. Als ich diesen Thread las dachte ich mir "*Spacko*, aber egal".


 
Vielleicht ist ja "Spacken123" zurück oder Bernd oder .....


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2013)

@*SchumiGSG9*

Ja und, aber trotzdem in diesem falle High-End!


----------

